# Jubilee Distributor



## andyram78 (Oct 26, 2013)

Well after looking at the problems I noticed my distributor shaft had some play in it once it was heated up. Guess I should of looked at that given it is the original one. What I am wondering is does anyone have a crossover part number that I can get the distributor at Autozone or any of the part stores? Please let me know.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/FAC1212D_Distributor_7695.htm


----------



## andyram78 (Oct 26, 2013)

I know what distributor is needed but was wondering if anyone knew if it cross referenced to any old ford vehicle distributors


----------

